# Spark to HSI



## Kirwinjd (Jan 7, 2013)

has anyone out there ever converted a Payne 3 wire spark ignition over to hot surface? Any kits out there? 
Thanks.


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

why would you want to convert?
the Payne three wire ingitor/sensors arent that expensive and when you make conversions like that you are assuming alot of liability. you assume the same liability as the manufacturer in most cases.


----------



## Kirwinjd (Jan 7, 2013)

Simple. The 3 wire pilot burners have become extremely unreliable. 
Every one I've replaced, I've had to go back within a year and replace it again. I've never had that problem until about 3 or 4 years ago. I don't care that the supplier gives me a warranty replacement. I'm losing a fortune in fuel and unbillable time.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## jb8103 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Switch it around*

I'd explain to the customer that the parts are now unreliable and it will be a service call from now on.

Make a recommendation for a new furnace.


----------

